# Sister-to-sister transplant



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sister-to-sister transplant offers fertility hope
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/rtrs/20070801/tts-uk-fertility-sisters-6409add.html
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

absolutely unbelievable what they can do now


----------

